# Happy Birthday, Otaku!



## RoxyBlue

and many more


----------



## Spooky1

Happy Birthday, Otaku!


----------



## halstaff

I hope you have a great day!


----------



## Allen H

Happy birth day!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

* Happy Birthday Otaku! I hope you have a wonderful day and year!! *


----------



## hedg12

Happy Birthday, Otaku! Hope it's a great one!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## IMU

Happy Bday!


----------



## highbury




----------



## Dixie

Happiest of Happy birthdays to you, Otaku - I hope it is everything you want it to be!


----------



## bourno

Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Happy Wicked Birthday Gary!!


----------



## CreeepyCathy

Happy birthday.


----------



## heresjohnny

Happy Birthday Gary!


----------



## The Pod

Happy Birthday!!!!!


----------



## Death's Door

Happy Birthday to ya!!!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## Evil Queen




----------



## Hauntiholik

Happy Birthday Otaku!


----------



## Lunatic

Happy B-Day Otaku!


----------



## Spooklights

Happy Birthday!


----------



## FreakinFreak

Happy Birthday!


----------



## psyko99

*Happy Birthday Gary!*


----------



## Otaku

Thanks, all! My kids haven't even called to say Happy B-Day...


----------



## niblique71

Happy B-day Gary


----------



## Brad Green

Hope you have a very Happy Birthday Gary!


----------



## goneferal

Happy Birthday!


----------



## morbidmike

happy Birthday oh king of the electronic stuff


----------



## beelce

Hope you have a GREAT BIG HAPPY BIRTHDAY....!!


----------



## DarkLore

Happy Birthday Otaku


----------



## Daughter of Darkness

Happy belated birthday Otaku. Hope you enjoyed your day!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Happy Belated Birthday Otaku!! I hope you have a wonderful year!! *


----------



## pensivepumpkin

happy happy birthday!!!


----------



## Lunatic

Happy belated birthday Otaku!


----------

